# Tiger Woods seriously considered attempting to become a SEAL



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 29, 2012)

Tiger Woods' pursuit of Jack Nicklaus' record took a toll, ex-swing coach writes - ESPN


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 11, 2012)

edit, might be taken the wrong way, sorry bout that.

I do however feel that the idea of him becoming a "seal" are strange.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 11, 2012)

Never believe anyone who calls Tiger "one of, if not THE greatest athlete ever".
That's just insane to even think.

If golf makes you crumble, Navy Sealing will kill you.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 11, 2012)

Being athletic or in shape has so little to do with being a SEAL, because EVERYONE who tries out is in shape. Most people fail in the pool (due to panic) or during the scenarios. And yeah, if golf and divorce makes you crack, then you're fucked when it comes to SEAL training. 

A lot of my good friends are/were SEALS or other SOG guys and they are dicks when it comes to playing practical jokes and such... of course I am too, but they definitely take it to another level... anyways, a bunch of us went SCUBA diving in Hawaii and one of my buddies thought it was a good idea to rip off my rebreather and tie it in a knot... so, I started panicking and he ended up sharing his till we surfaced. Point is, yeah I would have failed right there (and I hate heights too). There's a reason why SEALS are the top 1% of the top 1%. A lot of people _think_ they could handle it, but I've met a lot of badass tough dudes that failed out... I'm sure I would have.

tl;dr my friends are dicks


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 12, 2012)

AS IF...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 12, 2012)

what's with all the negativity towards Tiger in this thread? Just because his former self-promoting swing coach said he wanted to become a seal?


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 13, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> what's with all the negativity towards Tiger in this thread? Just because his former self-promoting swing coach said he wanted to become a seal?



Actually, I don't think it's that much hate, but I can tell you the reason why people "hate" on him.

The media tries so hard to keep shoving him out there. Tiger had a boo boo, let's forget about ANYTHING else golf and focus on that. What can Tiger fix? What Is Tiger doing? Did Tiger use the urinal today? What's wrong with Tiger? 

Even people like me who try and avoid most news......he's still constantly there. He infests but he's not that good anymore.

Then we hear he thought about becoming a SEAL?  Sorry but it just seems preposterous and comes across as "Oh yeah, I'm Tiger, I can do anything"


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 13, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Never believe anyone who calls Tiger "one of, if not THE greatest athlete ever".
> That's just insane to even think.
> 
> If golf makes you crumble, Navy Sealing will kill you.



Beat me to it. I don't even think he's an athlete. He's just good at golf.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 13, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Actually, I don't think it's that much hate, but I can tell you the reason why people "hate" on him.
> 
> The media tries so hard to keep shoving him out there. Tiger had a boo boo, let's forget about ANYTHING else golf and focus on that. What can Tiger fix? What Is Tiger doing? Did Tiger use the urinal today? What's wrong with Tiger?
> 
> ...



1) Watch his play lately, he's actually still pretty good.

2) Tiger has nothing to do with this latest story or the book it comes from, so I don't quite get the relevance of your last comment. 

I can understand how his constant news coverage can be annoying for golf enthusiasts though.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Every man seriously considers becoming some kind of elite soldier.

And by "seriously considers" every man actually means "fantasises and romances, after watching Black Hawk Down"

Edit: probably shouldn't say every man. A few actually do it, respect to those guys


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 14, 2012)

He's out again.
Strained his achilles tendon walking on that brutal grass lol.


----------

